# Ideas for cinema room door



## harrisrj17

Am wanting some ideas or what to put on my cinema room door. At present is just plain white with four panels.
Was thinkin of a clapper board, but having looked at one, not sure now, anyone got some good ideas, or even better pictures?
Have seen some great ideas on the www.stargatecinema.com website, but dont think they ship to England.

So come on guys, help me out :T


----------



## Gregr

It sounds like you want to keep the solid wood door. I would take that door out and put up curtain or beads or accordion door or an open louver folding door. But if you want to keep the solid reflective door you couls always put curtain on the door. Hey..., ya know video rental galleries are showing lots of 3 dimensional scenes esp with 3D pop. you could create a 3D decoupage of home stuff or movie 3D posters you find. 

The easiest thing to do might be to put a window in the door and reverse it to open out into the next room. You know city code has not caught up with listening/sound rooms e.g. Home Cinema' and when they do I am sure we will want to see doors opening out providing easy and quick egress out away from what is obviously a popular gathering place in the home. But you have to put a window in the door so that family and friends approaching to enter the cinema do not get a face full of door. That would be disappointing, 

Withe door reversed (w/window) you almost do not need Tx at all - just put up louver, or nice screen door. 

Anyway I am partial to the 3D posters' (as many as you can lay your hands on) cut to fit like a decoupage.

There's a couple of ideas with one really good one or maybe two. Hope you have some fun with it in any case.

Greg


----------



## Keypadman

Statgate cinemas makes some fairly decent door s and covers.. Check em out


----------



## trenter33

I am putting a hidden door. Not this door, but like this.


----------



## Dale Rasco

The Stargate Cinema doors are a bit out of my price range. I have a double door entry.


----------



## jimmerz

trenter33 said:


> I am putting a hidden door. Not this door, but like this.


I love that idea. Since my door will be facing my bar area, a shelf or bookcase would aesthetically be nice.


----------

